# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  2 Dreams about an OLD crush that might be trying to tell me something

## TrippyDreamer

Hello, this is my first post on this site and my first post about dreams. I've always had weird and bizarre dreams that I've always thought had some sort of meaning. As for some... They are just meant to be weird. So I have 2 dreams that might be related that I have written down. Now Im looking for signs in or what certain things in this dream. Now these two dreams are about an old crush I had. When I was in second grade I picked on her and I was mean to her because I never felt emotions like that, so I channeled them in a very negative way because my home life wasn't good. As I've gotten older its been a cloud of guilt hovering over me. *I haven't even seen this girl in over 4+ years so the first dream caught me by surprise, then the second one I knew my mind was trying to tell me something. So here they are. Sorry for the looooooong paragraphs  :Sad: 

Dream #1 *
I was in an old classroom with a random group of kids I was in school with. During the dream our class was planning on going to a "field trip". For some reason the "field trip" was going to a party. Now the classroom was connected to a hotel that was divided into different rooms. During the dream I had it visualized in my head but nothing took place in there. We all were in different parts of the room talking, cutting up, socializing, etc. So I see my crush and she approaches me first, I believe. I tell her that there is something I need to to tell her. I put my hands on her shoulders and apologize for the way I treated her when I was a kid and asked her if she would forgive me. At this point I start to think I'm dreaming. I start looking around for a few seconds and she leans in to kiss me. Then when we kiss I feel like my stomach has 1,000 butterflies in it. It felt so real, like an anxiety type thing being lifted. Then the dream ends.


Dream #2 I was in another classroom that I do not remember. The crush is sitting behind me and a girl that I was mean too was beside me. Somehow we were doing complex math that I could tell you what it was or wether or not it is Algebra, Geometry, etc. (Later on I find out that it's geometry). So now the teacher is explaining the work and its an old teacher of mine where the girl was in my class. Of course, I do not understand the work and I'm gonna have serious trouble with it, like I would with Algebra (I'm actually quite good at geometry, you will see why I listed this bit of info) At this point the dream gets foggy. I dont remember a lot of the last part of the dream. When the teacher gets done she sits back down, and the girl sitting beside me is being mean to me. I don't remember what I said or asked... The same with what she was saying. After all that I realize I need to ask someone for help with the work. I start thinking that I should ask my old crush if she would help me with geometry. I don't know if this was before I appologized or before so I don't know what my dream is trying to tell me. Now after class is over I go in the hall and I realize the school is a school in a dream I had a few weeks ago took place. (The dream I had was I was afraid of getting caught with pot so I dont see a connection also, the crush wasn't in it) *The school was a combination of different sections of schools I went to growing up. So the whole time I'm wondering if I should ask her to help me. I go to my locker and have unimportant conversations I don't remember with people. I realize I need to get to class since I starts soon but there are thousands of kids in my way not making any effort to get to class ( My highschool didnt have more than 800 people) Then as I'm going to the center of the school I come across a room sectioned of with walls that had psychedelic blue lights light up the room that was connected to other similar rooms. *I have a conversation with 2 kids about something on the TV. Still I'm anxious to get to class and constantly thinking about asking that girl to help me. Then I wake up with my heart pounding. 

So what is my brain trying to tell me? Also, I can totally understand if you didn't read all of this.

----------


## Prelin

Well, I'm not a dream expert - just a guy with an opinion. But I think dreams are more about emotion than logic. I suspect that there's a regret regarding your crush, and it's surfacing in your dreams, as well as your guilt. I dreamed about my crushes and my misdeeds within a few years of their occurrences, but I think they fade after about 5 or 6 years. If you're older, you may prove me wrong. Like I said, just a guy with an opinion. As long as the feelings are current, even if they're buried, they could surface in your dreams. Don't think of your dream as "trying to tell you something," although I do believe that can happen. Use your dreams to clarify what you already suspect.

No kidding - during the first Iraq war, when the Iraqis invaded Kuwait and American soldiers were sent to kick them out, I had a dream about camels wearing gas masks. They were marching through a plowed field of my grandmother's farm, which was clearly a familiar substitute for desert in my mind. They approached a physical line in the sand, and American solders rushed up at them yelling, "Hyah! Hyah!" trying to scare them back the way they came. Even though the war wasn't emotional for me (I had no relatives or friends in the military) my thoughts on it were turned into dream symbols. The same is probably happening with you. Think of what you're dreaming, and then realize what thoughts and feelings are behind those symbols.

----------


## gab

_*Moved to Dream Interpretation_

----------


## TrippyDreamer

Yeah, This crush I had started when I was in 2nd grade... I'm 19 so it definitely faded away but the guilt started showing up.

----------


## TrippyDreamer

Sorry man for putting it in the wrong forum.

----------


## Prelin

Actually, I just proved myself wrong. I just dreamed about a sexual crush I had 22 years ago and haven't seen in 20 years. Probably my discussion with you triggered it.

----------

